# My Terrible Experience with the Reynolds Strike 66mm Wheels



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to come on and post bout my terrible experience with Reynolds Cycling and their Strike 66mm Wheels. 


I ended up picking up my set of Strike wheels around Sept of 2009 ... soon after starting to ride the wheel I began having issues with the rear wheel constantly needed to be re trued.... I dont recall the exact time line but during the winter of 09/10 I sent the wheels to Reynolds to be serviced and the wheel was returned to me and according to them the wheel was repaired and the issue corrected. 

Almost immediately the wheel was out of true again and necessitated me visiting my bike shop almost every 2-3 weeks to slightly true the wheels .

Last summer while doing my daily ride I experienced a rear spoke failure which caused the wheel to become so warped that it caused a slight amount of damaged to my frame from the rim slapping into the chain stay... After visiting my bike shop to show them they wheel, I was told the wheel was "out of dish" and really should be repaired under warranty by Reynolds

I then contacted Reynolds again and dealt with Ryan who advised me to send in my wheels and they would take care of them again.... After about 3-4 weeks (time between shipping and repair) I had my set of wheels back and i was promised would the issue was corrected and they would be perfect...


The constant issue with the rear wheel coming untrue continued and now with the start of my 2011 riding I went out and had a front wheel spoke failure 


At this point I am so disgusted with these wheels that I called Reynolds and spent aprox 45min on the phone with their customer service rep Matt

I was advised by Matt to send them back to Reynolds so that they can reevaluate my wheels and correct them, at this point I feel that Ive given them the benefit of the doubt on 2 occasions and I should not have to be without wheels for another 4 weeks and also incur the expense of return shipping. Matt had advised me that he could on reassess the wheels if they were sent back to Reynolds and that its unlikely that they will be replaced if they feel that can repair them again.

I dont think im being unreasonable in asking for a new set of wheels or at the very least a loaner set so that I can continue to ride my bike with the wheels i paid good money for.


After 45min of the run around on the phone and simply no way to satisfy Me or the Reynolds customer service rep... Ive been left with simply no choice but to either dump these wheels in the trash and buy a new set... or continue to ride them and let my bike shop re true them on a weekly basis....both situations result in me throwing $$ into the garbage


I just wanted everyone to hear my situation regarding my poor experience with the Strike wheels and my poor experience with Reynolds as a whole.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

How much do you weigh?

I know a few that have these are are relatively happly with them.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

There's always the third option...let Reynolds fix the wheels and then ebay them.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

mimason said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> I know a few that have these are are relatively happly with them.


I ride between 198-204




tconrady said:


> There's always the third option...let Reynolds fix the wheels and then ebay them.



I just feel like I shouldn't have to spend the time/money to send back all this stuff for a 3rd time , and then simply dump them on ebay... At that rate I could bring it to my bike shop, have them rebuild them again for less then shipping to Reynold would cost me

I just so sick and tired of all these issues because its simply cutting into my time on the bike.


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> I ride between 198-204
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently went through the same issue with my Industry 9 Ego wheelset. I had to pay shipping to/from, as well as a bit of labour. But for what I got, the cost was entirely worth it to ME. 

In my opinion, if Reynolds can really fix you up, that is still pretty good customer service in my eyes. In terms of shipping, typically it is expected the consumer to pay for it. I agree that perhaps they should offer you an alternative. Maybe the strike wheelset is not designed for a rider around 200 lbs, and they should offer to move you to something beefier.

I have an OLD ultegra on Open Pros for exactly the situation you are going through 

Best of luck, I do wish you get your issue resolved.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

macming said:


> I recently went through the same issue with my Industry 9 Ego wheelset. I had to pay shipping to/from, as well as a bit of labour. But for what I got, the cost was entirely worth it to ME.
> 
> In my opinion, if Reynolds can really fix you up, that is still pretty good customer service in my eyes. In terms of shipping, typically it is expected the consumer to pay for it. I agree that perhaps they should offer you an alternative. Maybe the strike wheelset is not designed for a rider around 200 lbs, and they should offer to move you to something beefier.
> 
> ...



The first rep I dealt with at Reynolds had assured me that the Strike can handle my weight with 0 issues 

The rep I spoke to today offered to pay for shipping in one direction and honestly at this point I'm not willing to settle for anything less then a new set of wheels or at the very least a set of loaner wheels for the time I'm stuck without my reynold setup...

I have a set of $100 training wheels that are bomb proof , but since I've had these wheels every single season they have been in for repair at some point or another and call me crazy but that is unacceptable for a wheel of this cost.

Thanks for hearing me out 


Thanks for listening to my rant


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I know that companies will tell you its fine.. but 16/20 wheels are not suitable for your weight. None of them. It sounds like Reynolds is doing what they can, but those just arent going to work for you. 

Those definitely arent cheap either, and Id be upset too.. but your end solution is going to have to be different wheels.


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your experience. For what its worth I'm 225 and ride my strikes regularly. No problems thus far. 

MrR


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are in love with those wheels, just pay a lbs to build up those wheels with 14-15 spokes throughout. That few revolution spokes is way too few for a 200 pounder. Building wheels isn't rocket science, and sending wheels back and forth gets expensive, not to mention going weeks without them. That's what I would do.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

BrooklynRoadie said:


> I ride between 198-204.


From Reynolds FAQ page:
_Recommended spoke count 20/24 for over 190 lbs.
All recommendations can vary depending on riding style and desired performance._


Your Strikes are 16/20 spokes and you may ride heavy on your saddle. My personal experience with Reynolds CS was positive but at your weight I would not buy these wheels unless they were TT only use.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

mimason said:


> From Reynolds FAQ page:
> _Recommended spoke count 20/24 for over 190 lbs.
> All recommendations can vary depending on riding style and desired performance._
> 
> ...


I saw that FAQ before i placed the order with them... but after to speaking to a few people online and at Reynolds i was told that since the strike is a 66mm deep wheel... that i would be fine on them.

I was every told after sending them in the 2nd time that it would not be an issue at all by the Rep from reynolds


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

All things considered.. Id have to say that the reps steered you in the wrong direction unfortunately.


----------



## BrooklynRoadie (Aug 3, 2009)

TomH said:


> All things considered.. Id have to say that the reps steered you in the wrong direction unfortunately.


I hear ya, its unfortunate ...but in the end I got burned and this entire thing has left a bad taste in my mouth and my wallet... Im just going to end up selling them and seeing what I can get from ZIPP or HED or one of the other major wheel manufactures


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry about yor crappy experience with them.

I have a set and ride them as race day only wheels, weigh 190+, and they have held up well for me. Even over some really bad roads in races this past weekend and one last year. I personally like them, a lot.

I would sell them (ebay, etc.) and start looking for a beefier wheel with the problems you have had.....??....


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I always say it like this:

There are 150-lb riders, that ride like they are 300 lbs.

There are 200 lb riders, that ride like they are 100 lbs.

YMMV.

Sorry for your experience.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a friend who rides the same wheels and is having similar experiences with spoke failure (front and rear). He weighs 220 pounds. At this point he is considering selling them to a lighter rider in our club, then getting something better suited to his weight. 
Too bad, as he is otherwise very happy with the wheels.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Ooh! Ooh! I've got one!

"This parachute's manufacturer's information says it's designed for someone about 100 lbs... I weigh 150lbs, but, hey, the guy told me it'd be fine, no issues, so I'm good to go, right?"

Not bagging on the OP in parcticular, mind you...


----------

